# Refurbishing blinds and flyscreens



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I want to refurbish my blinds and fly screens.

I've spoken to the dealer, they don't sell the material only the whole assembly including blinds. There's nothing wrong with my assembly and it seems a waste to change it all for the sake of some material and its not cheap! (over a hundred quid each and I've got 9 blinds!)

I've found fly screen material which looks strong and should do the job -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160961297756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Has anyone done this job?

Does anyone know where I get hold of the material for the blind part or what did you use as a replacement?

I think my blinds are Remis.

As a side note - the blind clips (red button type) are available for less than a fiver for the red button end and £3 for the white clip end from Hobby main dealer. Very reasonable price I thought especially as I've read quite a bit about people with broken clips and being charged £40 and upwards for them!

My blinds close up -





My blinds -


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I notice the product you have identified is charcoal. Could be dark, not so pleasant on the eye?? There is also white available, as per your existing blinds.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

HermanHymer said:


> I notice the product you have identified is charcoal. Could be dark, not so pleasant on the eye?? There is also white available, as per your existing blinds.


Yep, I have white in mind, but saved the seller under this listing. It's just so I can refer back to him.

The link is just to show the material and if you click his video link it does seem pretty robust.


----------

